# Общий раздел > Чувства >  про Свадьбу

## Carlen

Хит парад самых необычных подарков молодоженам.
Подарки жениху
1 Ключ на 12 и гайка с обратной конической резьбой. Исключительно "бесценная" вещь в хозяйстве.
2 Видеоархив всех игр первой лиги чемпионата по футболу за 2001г.
3 Меховой галстук, расшитый до безобразия розовым бисером.
4 Переписка Гумилева с Зинаидой Гиппус и Ольгой Форш, со следами его простуды и пятнами от слез последней.
5 Приказ о назначении мотострелком в третий драгунский полк гвардии Туркменбаши. Во вторую резервную фалангу легионеров.
6 Пуанты Шакила О*Нила 56 размера.
7 Двухгодичный абонемент на посещение кумбаранских пещер. Льготный.
8 Наручные часы с кукушкой. Носимые в битвах Адмиралом Нельсоном и в тюрьмах Нельсоном Манделой.
9 Банальный гироскопический синхростабилизатор для спутника-шпиона КР-7 629 в виде вантуза, инкрустированного камнями Сваровски.
10 Сувенирное издание интернет-ссылок на самые ХХХХХ-сайты.

Подарки невесте
1 Сыр Радонем, Рамболь и Альпидамер. Ведь женщины так любят запахи.
2 Книга "Дело" чудо-мастера пера Сухово-Кобылина. А к ней - заготовку под дуршлаг и сверлильный станок, входящий по размерам в косметичку.
3 Губная гармошка и зубной порошок, насыпанный в конверт с обратным адресом, написанным арабской вязью. Тоже бесценные вещи в хозяйстве.
4 Длинный белый шарф вместе с портретом Айседоры Дункан. В довесок к шарфу богатые люди могут подарить кабриолет.
5 Туфли-лодочки, а к ним туфля-авианосец, либо другое плавательное средство.
6 Книга "100 некрасивых женщин, изменивших мир".

----------


## Carlen

Леонид Утесов взял супругу под руку и произнес гипнотическую фразу: "Теперь ты никогда не сможешь от меня уйти, ты вписана в мой паспорт".

----------


## Sanych

Да, если только это всех сдерживало, разводов бы не было

----------


## Carlen

Л. Утесов со своей супругой прожили до самой ее смерти.

Дело, конечно, не в штампе в паспорте. Не знаю в чем, видимо в отношении друг к другу, и вообще к жизни, в том числе и семейной, и своего супруга, и своей личной.

----------


## Carlen

*Бог брака Гименей* носил цветочные гирлянды, *Афродита* – венок из цветков апельсинового дерева. И людям живые цветы всегда казались самыми изысканными и удивительными из украшений. Ничто не может сравниться с нежной красотой живого благоухающего чуда. Даже в средневековье, когда яркая внешность и шлейф соблазнительного цветочного аромата мог привести на костер, как свидетельство использования магии и колдовства, исключение делалось только для свадебных церемоний. В этом случае цветами щедро украшались все присутствующие дамы, а порой и мужчины. Традиция эта жива и по сей день.

Как галстук – признак делового мужчины, так цветок в петлице – атрибут имиджа франта, а бутоньерка – «звездный» знак отличия жениха.

Изящная цветочная композиция придает его наряду неповторимый шик. Особенно, если Его цветок дополняет Ее красоту. Цветок – это звезда, упавшая на Землю. Букет в руках мужчины всегда для женщины.

Женщины и цветы самодостаточны – сказала однажды самая красивая российская актриса Ольга Кабо. А флористы считают, что цветы и невеста – образы одного ряда: воплощение быстротечной, но такой прекрасной молодости. Расцвет, цветение, цветущий – такими словами мы описываем молодую жизнь. 

Букет невесты – важнейший элемент свадебного этикета – ему предстоит весь день оттенять прелесть цветущей юности новобрачной, а в конце торжества выдержать волнующий полет, чтобы стать знаком судьбы для той, которой предопределено следующей отправиться под венец. Какой живой букет все это выдержит. 

Только тот, при составлении которого флористы учтут все нюансы: венчание в церкви, вечеринка для «избранных», или банкет с многочисленными гостями, время года, (некоторые цветы чувствительны к перепадам температур), удобство для невесты (ведь ей предстоит держать букет в руках несколько часов – он не должен источать сильный аромат, быть не громоздким и не тяжелым), внешность невесты и фасон ее платья. 

Блондинок украшают букеты в спокойной пастельной цветовой гамме. 
Брюнетки выбирают варианты более смелых цветовых решений, впрочем, контрасты тоже приветствуются. 

Рост очень важен. Изящная Дюймовочка прелестно выглядит с маленьким круглым букетом. Для высокой и стройной Амазонки идеален ниспадающий букет или букет-жезл – его носят на локтевом сгибе.

Гармонично смотрятся букеты, элементы которых (ленты, бусинки, перья) повторяются и в отделке платья, а так же обыгрываются в оформлении прически и при составлении бутоньерки для жениха. И самое важное – чтобы в букете не оказалось цветов, неприятных новобрачным.

----------


## Carlen

«Горько!»
На славянских свадьбах всегда кричат «Горько!». Этот обычай имеет давнюю историю. Раньше невеста обходила гостей с подносом, гость клал на него деньги, брал чарку, выпивал и говорил «горько», подтверждая, что выпил именно водку, а не воду. После этого он целовал невесту. Те, кто денег не давали, просто выпивали со словами «горько» и довольствовались тем, что могли только наблюдать за поцелуями других. Постепенно этот древний обычай заменился шутливым требованием новых и новых поцелуев от самих молодоженов.
Почему на невесте должно быть что-то старое, новое, взятое взаймы и голубое?
Это старинная английская примета – «something old and something new, something borrowed and something blue». Этот обычай берет свое начало в Викторианские времена, и с тех пор многие невесты стараются одеваться в соответствии с этой традицией. Что-то старое символизирует связь с семьей невесты, ее прошлым. Многие невесты подбирают к свадебному наряду какую-нибудь старинную драгоценность. Что-то новое, как правило, это платье, символизирует удачу и успех в новой замужней жизни. Что-то взятое взаймы напоминает невесте о том, что ее друзья и члены ее семьи всегда будут рядом, если их помощь понадобится. Для соблюдения этой традиции может быть использован кружевной платок. Что-то голубое или синее это символ лояльности и верности. Обычно это подвязка. Серебряная монетка подкладывается в туфельку невесты, чтобы пожелать ей богатства.
Подобно тому, как невеста бросает букет незамужним подругам, жених бросает снятую с ножки невесты подвязку. Снимать подвязку можно разными способами – незаметно под столом или на виду у гостей – руками или зубами. Если для вашей пары этот обряд кажется чрезмерно откровенным, можете осуществить его после брачной ночи, сняв подвязку в интимной обстановке.

----------


## Carlen

В свадебное платье из заварных пирожных, одел свою невесту Викторию кондитер из Ужгорода. Валентин Штефаньо работал над сладким шедевром почти два месяца. Он испек 5000 пирожных из них выбрал 1500 одинаковых по размеру. Потом ночами нанизывал их нитями на белую ткань. Чтобы точно подогнать по размеру, невесте почти каждый день приходилось примерять платье. 10-ти килограммовое сладкое платье кондитер дополнил украшениями из карамели. Ожерелье, сережки, корону и букет жених слепил из карамели в преддверии свадьбы. Собственница экстравагантной одежды охотно демонстрировала его гостям, ведь такого платья не было ни у одной невесты в мире.

Церковь Алмаржень ду Бишпу в пригороде Лиссабона такой свадебной церемонии не видела еще никогда. 3500 цветов украшали фату невесты по всей ее 42-метровой длине. И этот букетик, который невеста должна была бросить своим подругам, весил более 100кг. Так что от старинного обычая пришлось отказаться. Фату привезли на отдельной машине, в церковь ее внесли 30 человек и одели на невесту.

Одна индийская пара сыграла свадьбу п телефону. В городе Вадодара, где живет невеста, вооруженные конфликты – нередкое явление. Поэтому военные ввели комендантский час и 21-летняя девушка так и не смогла добраться во дворец бракосочетаний. Но это не остановило влюбленных. Чтобы бракосочетание не сорвалось, жених и невеста решили использовать одно из самых надежных средств коммуникации. Они общались по телефону с включенными громкоговорителями, чтобы все приглашенные друзья и родственники могли слышать, что пара согласна заключить союз. Церемония длилась около 20-ти минут.

----------


## clark5901

Спасибо за хороший информацией в этой должности дорогой ...

----------

